# Help wanted in Alabama



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

I live in north Alabama and I would love to find another GSD owner that knows how to train a dog for schutzhund that could help me in training my 10 month old Kaid...I am completely new to this and I am training him to the best of my ability. Is there anyone near me that could offer my some help?


----------



## agoodeill (May 3, 2010)

You in Huntsville? I am also looking for someone to train with.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

There are two that I know of in northern AL.
One in Birmingham, and one in Springville. 
I've heard not-so-nice things about both... but have never personally been to either.

Edit: clubs that is... not sure if you're looking for private help, or to join a club?


----------



## agoodeill (May 3, 2010)

*No Close*



atravis said:


> There are two that I know of in northern AL.
> One in Birmingham, and one in Springville.
> I've heard not-so-nice things about both... but have never personally been to either.
> 
> Edit: clubs that is... not sure if you're looking for private help, or to join a club?


That is not very close. I actually want someone in the Huntsville area, so we can meet regularly. Due to my circumstance, I need to find someone local to me, and Birmingham is not local and I have no idea where Springville is.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I was replying to the OP of this topic, but alright.

If you are in Huntsville, then maybe you should look for help in southern TN. Odds are you'll find more there than in AL.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am a new GSD owner in Huntsville,,,,so please stay in touch...


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

I have been to B'ham, I went for about a month and a half, I have not found anyone in Huntsville as of yet...that has alot of experience


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Regardless stay in touch.........need all the support I can get...new at this...


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Nearest person who will actually help you in Al. is in Gadsden. There is no one in Huntsville area. I would not recommend the other two mentioned. Springfield is about 15 miles east of B'ham.

Other choice is to look in Nashville/Murpheesboro area of Tn. That's it right now unless someone new has shown up. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

What is the problem with the clubs in the Birmingham area? I know one interfered with the other club during a Schutzhund trial. The other club member was driving his van all over the field so they couldn't start.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Volunteer SCH club in College Grove.

Only club in the area that has Nationally certified helper, people that train and compete with dogs from a puppy (true HOT dogs), people that train and compete from a local level to a World level.

There is a trial, show and breedsurvey the 1st weekend in June.

Feel free to email.


----------

